# .htaccess



## webhoster (23. Juni 2002)

Hallo,
kann mir einer von euch sagen wo ich etwas über .htaccess find.
Ich meine wo steht was ich alles damit machen kann.
Wenn möglich in dt.

Danke


----------



## ElFunghi (23. Juni 2002)

http://www.trash.net/faq/htaccess.shtml


----------

